# Minimizing Issue...



## Lightfuror (Jul 24, 2008)

When I minimize ATITools it leaves a shadow on my desktop






I have no idea if my system specs matter but here they are:
Computer:
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Service Pack 2
NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS  (256 MB)
G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400)
ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe AM2 NVIDIA nForce 570 SLI MCP ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz 2 x 1MB L2 Cache Socket AM2 125W Dual-Core Processor
Western Digital 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive


----------



## Kreij (Jul 24, 2008)

If you right click on your background and do a refresh does it go away?


----------



## Lightfuror (Jul 24, 2008)

Nope :/


----------



## Lightfuror (Jul 28, 2008)

Bump...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

Do all versions do it? Have you tried an updated version? Is theis a new issue, or have you run ATItool fine previously and this just started?

We could really use a bit of a background here, unless of course W1zzard already knows the fix.


----------



## Lightfuror (Jul 28, 2008)

Was using 0.26, however I just updated to 0.27 b2 from Guru3d as I couldn't find a link for it on this site


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 28, 2008)

Did 0.26 have this issue? 

I dont really see a reason to switch versions unless the card needs supported by an update.

Personally I used 0.26 on my X850XTPE and 7600GT until I sold them.


----------



## Lightfuror (Jul 28, 2008)

Found the problem I think... I use Vista Inspirat 2 and it seems as tho the Y'z Shadow plug-in was causing the problem with 0.26. However updating to 0.27 B2 worked fine without turning Y'z Shadow plug-in off.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah, with that theme you have to turn shadows off, or click the refresh icons button in inspirat config in your start button > all programs > brico pack. My EX gf used to biotch at me all the time about it.


----------

